
Stellar, Uber for private jets - hunvreus
https://www.stellar.aero/
======
joshmn
What about surge pricing? Will you give me my first fare free? How often do
you screw over pilots by raising your rates? Are the planes older models? This
guy doesn't know where the Bermuda Triangle is, and his GPS stopped working.
What should I do?

------
mintplant
They tout their integration with Apple Pay and TouchID. Is it really wise to
trust your phone with the ability to authorize transactions in the tens of
thousands of dollars?

~~~
Terretta
I don't understand this concern.

I walk into a jeweler's with a bit of 3 year old plastic and walk out with a
six figure watch.

Is it really wise to trust this bit of plastic with the ability to authorize
transactions in the tens of thousands of dollars?

Why is adding my fingerprint to the transaction worse?

------
elmar
Nothing new here, On-demand charter flights and empty-leg market arbitrage as
been going on for years, the UK as a very strong market.

The fundamental problem is lack of inventory on the supply side and high
costs.

------
david-given
None of the 'book' links on their page work? Is this actually running yet or
are they just touting for planes at this point?

------
equine
This was a horrible idea to put online, when it's not functional and appears
to be broken.

------
Dowwie
flight sharing a private charter between east and west coasts seems feasible,
right?

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
How many of these things have been shut down by the FAA so far?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Some quick googling suggests 'AirPooler' and 'FlyteNow' have both been
disrupted by the FAA, FlyBlade and Bluestar Jets and Blackjet may or may not
be doing something different to stay within the bounds of the law.

~~~
greenyoda
Stellar says they're "the world’s first commercial operations system for Part
135 business jet operators", which means their flights have commercially
licensed pilots working for regulated carriers, not private pilots illegally
carrying passengers for hire, like FlyteNow's pilots were. So it sounds legal.

------
edoceo
NetJet anyone?

